# Rute für Tropische Gewässer



## X36X (15. Januar 2012)

Hi Leute  ich suche ne Rute mit der ich an Gewässern weltweit angeln kann (cran canaria,Costa rica...)Also in Tropischen Gewässern mit starken fischen.Da ich eigentlich mehr vom Ufer (Strand,Molen etc.) angele benötige ich eine etwas längere Rute.Kurz um ich meine so ne Rute wie die Fenwick Seahawk Pro Lightpilk 25-125 gr / 270 cm. Nur leider kann ich die nirgends kaufen.Am besten wäre ne ähnliche Rute in na Reise Version. Könnt ihr mir da bitte weiterhelfen vielen Dank für alle hoffentlich hilfreichen Antworten.


----------



## MrFloppy (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Rute für Tropische Gewässer*

hm, auf kampfstarke tropenfische (GT, AJ, ...) würde ich keine kompromisse machen. ne 1+1 teilige rute wäre meine wahl, zb. xzoga taka pi 7523 oder 7525 - je nach ködergewicht, oder ne andere popperrute. dazu ne vernünftige, salzwasserfeste stationärrolle (mindestens slammer, eher besser) und ne gute geflochtene (30-50lb), dazu ein monofiles oder fc-shockleader mit min. 80lb und ein stahlvorfach (100lb+), falls mal ein barracuda zugreift.

ich zb. hab für sowas ne xzoga taka pi 7708 mit ner 8/10k stella, bzw. 18k, dazu ne 80lb geflochtene. damit kannst auch popper mit 300g werfen  ist aber eher was für die "riffaussenkante"...


----------



## Speedy585 (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Rute für Tropische Gewässer*

Die Rute gibts bei Gerlinger  :vik:

Gruß


----------

